# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Where to buy aquatic plants in singapore?

## wireme

hi! im new here, do anyone know a store or farm where i can find a wide range of aquatic plants? I plan to go there next month. thanks! 

can you also include the address?

----------


## silentmorning

hi bro, I just bought some from the below add: 

OTF AQUARIUM FARM (Ong Tropical Farm)
63 Pasir Ris Drive 12, Singapore 518232
Tel : 65847717

CAPRICORN AQUARIUM (Ah Pek plant farm)
No. 33, Pasir Ris Farmway 2, Singapore 510000 
Tel: 65839339

U can try out....

----------


## silentmorning

oh....u may try this add too...I'm planing to go there this weekend to check as my fren recommended.

TEO AQUATIC PLANT FARM
50 Lim Chu Kang, Lane 9C, Singapore 710000 
Tel: 67937132, 67937195

----------


## wireme

thank you very much silentmorning! what plants did you buy? do they have eriocaulons and toninas?

----------


## silentmorning

I went to Capricon and bought some nana, riccia and some cheap cheap plants..lots of variety which i also dun know wht name..
u may want to check it out there....
btw, If you looking for planted accessories or soils... NA @ thomson offers good price....cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Cutedragon

But are they snail free?I bought from one farm in pasir ris which end up snail growing in my tank....

----------


## vinz

> oh....u may try this add too...I'm planing to go there this weekend to check as my fren recommended.
> 
> TEO AQUATIC PLANT FARM
> 50 Lim Chu Kang, Lane 9C, Singapore 710000 
> Tel: 67937132, 67937195


This farm has some plants grown in emersed form. Others in submerged form. Emersed is ideal for transporting, if you won't have problems with customs (e.g. with soil, etc) where you are going to bring the plants to.

Bring names (or photos) of the plants you want. They are a very helpful bunch and the boss knows the plants by scientific and common English names. His workers only know the local Chinese names.

The bad news is... this place is quite out of the way. Getting in with a cab is not so bad. Getting a cab to come get you out will be very tricky.

When are you coming down? Maybe a member might volunteer to bring you about. Or even organise an outing to coincide with your trip.

----------


## vinz

Another option, if you have a list of plants, is to have someone order the plants for you from one of the conveniently located shops. I think they will need a weeks notice.

----------


## virus666

nanyang at seletar jalan kayu

----------


## silentmorning

I have been there, found that Nanyang plants variety not much and is not in my budget :P...plant farm more value for $ and they have lots of variety  :Smile: ...but one thing, transportation is a problem as those farm not very easy accessible by public transport.

----------


## bernie

Where exactly is Capricon ah peh plant farm. Can't locate it on streetdirectory with the address posted here 
33 pasir ris farm way 2 s510000

----------


## Corga

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that they are situated together with Iwarna ( Marine Aquarium ). So just look for the Iwarna sign and head in. You should see a sign saying that there are aquatic plants for sale.

----------


## bernie

Yes that place beside the marine shop sells plants but has limited variety. There's no signboard that said its the Capricorn either.

----------


## lh_nerd

Clementi blk 328.i do hang around there. nice array of plants

----------


## sherwin

I have passed by the farms in pasir ris. its quite remote and scary at night ( i usually cycle around that area early morning) do they sell in smaller quantities?

----------


## shawnc9

Also a thing to note for Clementi Blk 328 is the plants come in on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays evening. But the storekeeper mentioned she cannot confirm what stocks will come in.

----------


## nointerest

> Yes that place beside the marine shop sells plants but has limited variety. There's no signboard that said its the Capricorn either.


I actually think that place stocks a good variety of plants. And the pricing is reasonable too.
It took me quite a while to find it the first time though. Yes it is in the Iwarna block.

----------


## sp1der

maybe you want to state what kind of plant / equipment you are looking for ? for myself i like to go clementi @ C328 or Yishun Y618  :Very Happy:

----------


## Numbskull

Y618 for me too. You can order a few days in advance as well.

----------


## xXXXx13

> I went to Capricon and bought some nana, riccia and some cheap cheap plants..lots of variety which i also dun know wht name..
> u may want to check it out there....


Hi silentmorning, able to give some directions or any prominent marking around or get to Capricorn? I went round and round just now but just can not find the place, can only find No 34 & 35. Tried using GPS but the postal code given is not correct.

----------


## apisto31

Do they label the plants at Capricorn accordingly? Most of the LFS usually don't label, or if they do, they normally get it wrong.  :Grin:

----------

